
Ask HN: What are some things new developers should read (that isn't code?) - wbobeirne
I&#x27;m teaching a bootcamp course and am finding that my students are so focused on the actual code they&#x27;re writing, that they&#x27;re not really developing the right mindset, patterns, and habits. I want to make sure I&#x27;m teaching them to be more well rounded, and not just code monkeys. Is there any reading you would suggest they (or I, for that matter) read to better approach the profession?
======
itamarst
1\. Kathy Sierra's book "Badass": how to make users of your software or
product succeed.

2\. Tooting my own horn: I've been trying to think about this, and write up
what I've learned over the years. Like, what it takes to be a productive
programmer
([https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/))

3\. Havoc Pennington's blog has some amazing stuff, e.g.
[https://blog.ometer.com/2016/01/26/the-dangerous-ui-
team/](https://blog.ometer.com/2016/01/26/the-dangerous-ui-team/)

4\. A book on writing (I found one I really like, but it's out-of-print -
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/06/15/writing-
book/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/06/15/writing-book/))

5\. Maybe some of Gerald's Weinberg's books?

6\. "The Clean Coder" has some useful bits too.

